# Basket strainers



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Any body know of good tool to use to install strainers I have a blue lawson I bought from lowes and isjunk don't want to make same mistake.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea, throw the tool away and start installing double cup basket strainers that tighten up nice with a pair of channel locks and don't leak like those ones with the huge nut....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

revenge said:


> Any body know of good tool to use to install strainers I have a blue lawson I bought from lowes and isjunk don't want to make same mistake.


 Exactly what is wrong with the tried and true ways your Betters have been using for decades?

And yes, that was meant to be snide.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

And make sure you use putty !! :jester:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I use the ridgid faucet tool and sime channel locks. And I use.silicone not putty on mine.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I was kidding, whatever works for you is what you should use:thumbsup:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

How u take the strainer off when it is siliconed to the sink?


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

tungsten plumb said:


> I use the ridgid faucet tool and sime channel locks. And I use.silicone not putty on mine.


Why silicone?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I like the ones with 3 thumb screws like an ISE garbage disposal. And I use plenty of putty. :thumbsup:







Paul


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh no.. please... For the love of god!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

NYC Plumber said:


> Why silicone?


With inferior basket strainers you have to glue them in so they don't leak... :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I use a **** prick. At least thats what they call it here. And a pair of slip joint pliers the have a notch in the jaws made for a basket strainer!!!! Only putty. Why would you use any thing else???? That's what the putty is made for!!!!! Thats why its called plumbers putty rite???


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Redwood said:


> With inferior basket strainers you have to glue them in so they don't leak... :laughing:


Guess i never installed an inferior strainer, sounds like a good product.
I use putty on everything and never once ever had a leak....
Maybe i dont know how to use a pair of channel locks correctly.
Well since you are clearly a plumbing god i must be wrong...lol
I have so much learn...lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

NYC Plumber said:


> Guess i never installed an inferior strainer, sounds like a good product.
> I use putty on everything and never once ever had a leak....
> Maybe i dont know how to use a pair of channel locks correctly.
> Well since you are clearly a plumbing god i must be wrong...lol
> I have so much learn...lol


I don't use them myself but a lot of guys here do then they resort to gluing them in with sillycone and saying putty doesn't work....:laughing:

Sillycone is for silly plumbers that install junk basket strainers....:yes:


----------



## Pipecommandor (Apr 18, 2011)

revenge said:


> How u take the strainer off when it is siliconed to the sink?


It's siliconed, not welded !!


----------



## Pipecommandor (Apr 18, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Exactly what is wrong with the tried and true ways your Betters have been using for decades?
> 
> And yes, that was meant to be snide.


The problem with your tried and true ways is that, they aren't always the better or most effective way of getting things done. Just because you been doing things for decades, don't be so reluctant to change. I've worked with several old timers, and honestly they just get in my way, slow down the job, and bring production to a crawl !!!!! " Can't teach a old dog new tricks " then I say hire a young buck and teach him the way you want it.

" your Betters " Bwahahaha, I seriously doubt it !!

And yes, that was meant to be snide
:whistling:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Pipecommandor said:


> The problem with your tried and true ways is that, they aren't always the better or most effective way of getting things done. Just because you been doing things for decades, don't be so reluctant to change. I've worked with several old timers, and honestly they just get in my way, slow down the job, and bring production to a crawl !!!!! " Can't teach a old dog new tricks " then I say hire a young buck and teach him the way you want it.
> 
> " your Betters " Bwahahaha, I seriously doubt it !!
> 
> ...



"Young Buck", Testosterone only goes so far, and it makes young bucks do stupid shiot, like take on a mature buck before they are up to the challenge.


----------



## Growler (Apr 1, 2011)

Pipecommandor said:


> The problem with your tried and true ways is that, they aren't always the better or most effective way of getting things done


. 

Actually, by definition, "tried and true" means that the method has been shown, thru trial and error and over an extended period of time, to be the "better or most effective way".

Sheesh.

Kids these days.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Pipecommandor said:


> The problem with your tried and true ways is that, they aren't always the better or most effective way
> 
> 
> I think you mean "tried and UNTRUE"


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I did a job the other day at a place where all the baskets where silconed in. Everyone of them where leaking. Tour out all the baskets, cleaned off the silicone and used good old sta-put putty. 

Ran into this problem at a restaurant that the plumber used silicone for the baskets which leaked within the first year. I had redone them all with putty, and its been a year and half now since I done it and not a single leak.

Now as for the tool, I have a two piece tool one part screws onto the tailpeice part of the basket to help hold it in place while the other tool is used to tighten the basket retaining nut.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I have this one here that has a thing to hold the strainers. I too use putty and havent had any issues. In a good size shop if you ever have leaks you sure hear about it from the other guys. Maybe who ever it is using too much putty and it squeezes out and becomes loose.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have the Ridgid and Schofield strainer wrenches.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Schofield-Strai...-Portland-Oregon-/140457320412#ht_1523wt_1139


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> I have the Ridgid and Scofield strainer wrenches.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Schofield-Strai...-Portland-Oregon-/140457320412#ht_1523wt_1139


 I have the Schofield set too. Bought them new probably 25 years ago.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

If anyone hasn't used the Schofield, they have to be the best on the planet. I would try to pick that set up for sure.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Pipecommandor said:


> The problem with your tried and true ways is that, they aren't always the better or most effective way of getting things done. Just because you been doing things for decades, don't be so reluctant to change. I've worked with several old timers, and honestly they just get in my way, slow down the job, and bring production to a crawl !!!!! " Can't teach a old dog new tricks " then I say hire a young buck and teach him the way you want it.
> 
> " your Betters " Bwahahaha, I seriously doubt it !!
> 
> ...


How does it feel to walk around with a stick up your arse?

I wish you people that get bent out of shape on here would realize that we are heavy on the sarcasm, I'm un sure how some of you survive on a construction job.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I made an offer of $20.00 on the Schofied set. If anyone wants them just go $20.25 and let me know. They need to go to a good home.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Too late. Done deal. :thumbup:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I like to mix a little bit of silicone into my putty, that way I know I am using the right stuff.


----------



## Growler (Apr 1, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Too late. Done deal. :thumbup:


Sweet!!

20 bucks for a complete set was a bargain.:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

When doing a major tank re-build on a W/C, I use 100% silicone on the bottoms of the black rubber washer, then drop 'em into the tank and double-nut 'em....:thumbsup: then attach the tank to the bowl.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I will definately keep my eyes peeled for another one of those Schofied sets.







Paul


----------



## shock1964 (Mar 6, 2011)

I was taught to use putty, and it works great. However if the basket strainer comes with a thin rubber gasket, use it instead...it is what the manufacturer intended and always works. Silicone is not intended to be used for these jobs unless you are a homeowner with no real idea how to do it like a professional.
And yes I also enjoy sarcasm.....


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

revenge said:


> How u take the strainer off when it is siliconed to the sink?


It still comes off pretty easily. Thats.how I was taught to install them never had a problem with leaks or removing them later


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Its funny how a plumber all of a sudden is a hack when they don't use the same methods they use.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

revenge said:


> How u take the strainer off when it is siliconed to the sink?


With the same tools it was installed with. You can also use a heat gun if your a girly man.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

I do not believe removing silicone from porcelain surface is supposed to be part of our installation process just because it takes a few extra turns to properly compress putty.So we charge the customer to clean silicone. 
Thank you but I still enjoy the ease at which something can be removed,surface cleaned and new product replaced.
I also appologize in advance for those who are telling others they know plumbing while improperly using putty.
I have both clear and white silicone on the truck.I only use it for special applications.

P.S.
Junk products are excluded from this opinion.I don't know what you guys are being told to put in.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Liquid Nails, but I make sure I get the stuff that is safe for foam so it doesn't eat into the plastic body of the basket strainer.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I twist duct tape up so the sticky side is out.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Duct tape ??? Liquid nails??? What the hell. I hope your jokeing!!!!!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Duct tape ??? Liquid nails??? What the hell. I hope your jokeing!!!!!


of course i dont use duct tape. I use mighty putty


----------



## WaterBoy (Mar 4, 2010)

I have always used putty on my installs for strainers. If I would use silcone, would I have to let it sit for 24 hours before running water?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Stainless steel sink with a stainless steel basket stainer?

Break out the TIG Machine.... :laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

house plumber said:


> of course i dont use duct tape. I use mighty putty


 






This stuff fixes tubular drain like a champ.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

How did silicone even get started on BS, did someone run out of putty?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Stainless steel sink with a stainless steel basket stainer?
> 
> Break out the TIG Machine.... :laughing:


It's a pain in the ass to polish the heat marks out.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> How did silicone even get started on BS, did someone run out of putty?


Some plumber was at an automotive repair shop getting his van fixed and he saw the sink the auto mechanic "Fixed" it had blue goop all around the drain and it wasn't leaking so he thought it was a grand idea.... :laughing:

He also learned about radiator hoses for drains there as well... :whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> How did silicone even get started on BS, did someone run out of putty?


Someone didnt have the oiless putty for corian.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Someone couldn't get a 3 dollar Chinese basket strainer to stop leaking, so out of sheer desperation, in lieu of installing a quality product, after they returned from the auto shop......


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*Agreed..*



WaterBoy said:


> I have always used putty on my installs for strainers. If I would use silcone, would I have to let it sit for 24 hours before running water?


 Come back tomarrow after the silicone dries and test your work??:no:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

The basket strainers I use have the rubber gasket so I test them right.away. Also that ge 1hr dry silicone is some great stuff


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

SILLY-CONE ,DUCT TAPE-PUDDY---shucks I thought the newest thang to use wuz GOOP:thumbup::jester:


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Time and a place for some stuff. I've had strainers leak a few times on the real light SS sinks with putty. So I now use silicone on the light weight SS sinks. I do like the Jomar doubles for the ease of install with pump pliers.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: What tool for basket strainer*

I sometimes use a channelock oil filter wrench (smaller size one)
to tighten the locknut.
back it up with long nose through cross bar


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

PlumberDave said:


> Time and a place for some stuff. I've had strainers leak a few times on the real light SS sinks with putty. So I now use silicone on the light weight SS sinks. I do like the Jomar doubles for the ease of install with pump pliers.


Thats when I use silicone as well. There aren't many cast iron or porcelin sinks here in my neck.of the woods. Everyone wants stainless steel here.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

PlumberDave said:


> Time and a place for some stuff. I've had strainers leak a few times on the real light SS sinks with putty. So I now use silicone on the light weight SS sinks. I do like the Jomar doubles for the ease of install with pump pliers.


I'm the exact opposite. I use putty on SS, and silicone on granite and natural stone sinks. Can't use regular putty on them although I think they make a stone safe putty. I personally don't chance it and use silicone.


----------



## WaterBoy (Mar 4, 2010)

Ashleymc said:


> Come back tomarrow after the silicone dries and test your work??:no:


Then putty it is! :thumbsup:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

WaterBoy said:


> I have always used putty on my installs for strainers. If I would use silcone, would I have to let it sit for 24 hours before running water?


 
If you think about how much of the silicone actually contacts the water you would realise you could test it right away. Only the outside edge ever gets wet so most of it is free to make the seal. Most of the time when I'm replacing a strainer i'm doing a whole sink/faucet and drain. I put the strainers on the sink first then when I'm done hooking up the rest, usually an hour or more, the silicone has set enough to test.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> It's a pain in the ass to polish the heat marks out.


Aluminum sinks and basket strainers for all!

(AL doesn't change color, even under the immense heat of welding)


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

U666A said:


> Aluminum sinks and basket strainers for all!
> 
> (AL doesn't change color, even under the immense heat of welding)


It does when I'm welding it:laughing:

Nice and black from dipping that tungsten in the pool........................:laughing:


----------



## WaterBoy (Mar 4, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> If you think about how much of the silicone actually contacts the water you would realise you could test it right away. Only the outside edge ever gets wet so most of it is free to make the seal. Most of the time when I'm replacing a strainer i'm doing a whole sink/faucet and drain. I put the strainers on the sink first then when I'm done hooking up the rest, usually an hour or more, the silicone has set enough to test.


I see where your coming from. Good point. Never have used it on sinks. Was just taught to use putty. I do silicone around the k/s faucet though.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah some people think using silicone is for hacks. You can use it to seal a head gasket on a car, or a water pump but heaven forbid you use it to seal a KS strainer. It works well, if you use 100%RTV silicone. 

I've never had a call back due to a strainer leaking with silicone. I have had a few leaks that happened because of putty. Does everyone use putty to set toilets because wax rings are for hacks? I also second using double cup strainers as they work far better than the big nut strainers. 

Question for the putty guys, if you were tiling a shower in your home, would you put putty in the corners of the shower door to keep the water out or would you use silicone? If silicone works there, why can't it work on a KS strainer. I don't think you can call either way better than the other, just different.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

If silicone works there, why can't it work on a KS strainer. I don't think you can call either way better than the other, just different.[/QUOTE]
I agree with that


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> Yeah some people think using silicone is for hacks. You can use it to seal a head gasket on a car, or a water pump but heaven forbid you use it to seal a KS strainer.


If your mechanic is using Silicone RTV to seal a head gasket you have found a hack mechanic! 

Water Pump Yes...
Valve cover Yes...

Head Gasket? No effin way!:no:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Redwood said:


> If your mechanic is using Silicone RTV to seal a head gasket you have found a hack mechanic!
> 
> Water PumpYes...
> Valve cover Yes...
> ...


 
I respectfully disagree. The gasket is made to do the sealing, not r.t.v.

In the early 90's, 3M Company introduced a "gasket removal tool", commonly known as a "Scotchbrite Disc". It is a round abrasive disc, available in 1 to 3 inch diameters. It was quickly embraced by most mechanics. It was used in a high speed (22,000 r.p.m.) pneumatic grinder to remove gasket material. 

In actuality, it removed parent material from the casting you were intending to clean, making the gasket sealing area not very flat. It had the abrasive quality of sandpaper. Therefore, most hack mechanics began to slather r.t.v. silicone on both sides of gaskets, to compensate for the leak that they have unintentionally created. I loved it when these parts came into the machine shop for resurfacing. The silicone acted as a fine lubricant, as well. Those gaskets used to squeeze right out. :yes:

Another side effect was the particulate material would enter the internal engine block, and quickly destroy engine bearings, cylinder walls, piston skirts, and oil pumps. 

All of the major automobile manufacturers quickly issued t.s.b.'s forbidding the use of these products. However, they were (are) largely ignored. Go figure. It is makes it easy, it must be ok, right? 

(Sharkbite?):laughing:


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

What do manufactures http://www.americanstandardpro.com/assets/documents/amstd/install/Install_963.pdf suggests to seal a basket strainer? Most of them will be putty or rely on the gasket http://www.brasstech.com/installation/BRS/BRS-120.pdf on the bottom side of the sink. Heck even Home Depot http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...iners&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 reccomends putty.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> Heck even Home Depot http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...iners&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 reccomends putty.


Well if Home Depot recommends putty, then argument over.....:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I respectfully disagree. The gasket is made to do the sealing, not r.t.v.
> 
> In the early 90's, 3M Company introduced a "gasket removal tool", commonly known as a "Scotchbrite Disc". It is a round abrasive disc, available in 1 to 3 inch diameters. It was quickly embraced by most mechanics. It was used in a high speed (22,000 r.p.m.) pneumatic grinder to remove gasket material.
> 
> ...


I wondered what that orange stuff was oozing out from under the valve cover was and that blue stuff oozing out from under the water pump was on the last GM crate motor I bought was.....:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I wondered what that orange stuff was oozing out from under the valve cover was and that blue stuff oozing out from under the water pump was on the last GM crate motor I bought was.....:laughing:


 If you'd bought a Ford crate engine the colors would be reversed.

The last one I got was sent back.


----------

